# Huge Prego Belly :D



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

i love them like this


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Awww what a cutey and bless her!

And oh no you are in Bristol! That could be dangerous! I'll be not far from there soon! *gulps*

Edited - Ha, your in america?! Phew!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Is she hunched?? She has no neck!! =o/


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

WillowDragon said:


> Is she hunched?? She has no neck!! =o/


She's not hunched lol! She is rather bloated though.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

She's gonna have to go on a 'after baby diet'!! lol

Its doesn't look right though... i'm assuming she had a neck before? hehee She may have retention.


----------

